# Godaddy domain renewal fees



## Complainer (8 Sep 2008)

I renewed my domain with Godaddy over the weekend, and the charges came to just under $20 as follows;
QTY    ITEM    PRICE
1    .COM Domain Name Renewal - 1 
Year    $9.78
SERIALCOMPLAINER.COM

1    Private Registration Services 
- Renewal
Length: 1.0000 Year(s)    $8.99
SERIALCOMPLAINER.COM

________________________________________
Subtotal:   $18.77
Shipping & Handling:   $0.00
Tax:   $0.00
Total:   $18.77​                However, I got a further email today where it seems that they are charging me a further $5 as follows;

Product Name        Unit Price     Qty        Total Price
Business Registration Renewal     $    4.99    1     $    4.99
    Billing for 09/08/2008. SERIALCOMPLAINER.COM    
    ________________________________________
    Subtotal:     $    4.99
    Tax:     $    .00
    Shipping:     $    .00
    ________________________________________
    TOTAL:     $    4.99​
Any idea what is meant by 'business registration renewal'?


----------



## Killter (8 Sep 2008)

Nope afraid not-however I found godaddy's customer service mind meltingly bad, just in case you think about questioning it with them. Worse than NTL - if that's possible.

Killter


----------



## euroDilbert (9 Sep 2008)

Complainer said:


> Any idea what is meant by 'business registration renewal'?



*Business Registration*
  Business Registration turns your Whois search results page into a business Web advertisement, complete with company logo, custom images, and business links. The resulting online business card can double as a one-page Web site.

(from GoDaddy Help Center)


and Kilter - I have always found their support above average.


----------



## Complainer (9 Sep 2008)

THanks a lot, EuroDilbert. That is very helpful. Just for the record, I did a Godaddy help search for 'business registration renewal' but the results didn't seem too relevant.

I've submitted a support issue stating that I've never ordered this service and looking for a refund. Perhaps I missed some sneaky opt-out option for this business registration?

Has anyone else found GoDaddy to have added on this service where it wasn't ordered?


----------



## euroDilbert (9 Sep 2008)

Complainer said:


> THanks a lot, EuroDilbert. That is very helpful. Just for the record, I did a Godaddy help search for 'business registration renewal' but the results didn't seem too relevant.
> 
> I've submitted a support issue stating that I've never ordered this service and looking for a refund. Perhaps I missed some sneaky opt-out option for this business registration?
> 
> Has anyone else found GoDaddy to have added on this service where it wasn't ordered?



Though I generally find GoDaddy very good, one area you need to be very careful is when paying for a new service e.g. a domain. You have to work your way through a 'minefield' of - usually unwanted - extras before you reach the payment screen (a bit like booking an airline ticket these days ) and I suspect this is where you inadvertently 'opted-in' to this. 

I guess that is the way they can keep their prices low - but I am used to it now, and haven't been caught - so far.

- eD.


----------

